# Where do you all get your shampoos and stuff



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Not that I need this right now grrrrrr but I was wondering where y'all got your supplies from ? It sounds like you alot of the same things and I have never heard of these. I tried a shampoo and conditioner I bought online I loved it ... I cannot say what it was here I dont think . but it did work really really well. It was sort of pricey but I dont mind the cost if it works ! Gizzy wasnt as beautifully coated as the pictures I see of all your dogs here and from what I can tell was quite larger.....but he was still my lil scoopa doopa ! :walklikeanegyptian: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I order a lot of things from cherrybrook.com I've used them for over 10 years both at shows and ordering online. I've always had a good experience.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I like cherrybrook.com also. If you go to there website, you can order a catalog. I enjoy looking at catalogs.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

> I like cherrybrook.com also. If you go to there website, you can order a catalog. I enjoy looking at catalogs. [/B]


LOL Man ! why didnt I find you guys years ago ! Wow I love that site and looked for one like it all over and for some reason (and I am pretty good finding things online) Never came across that.. Thanks Guys... I saw some neat stuff in there for my terrier ! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Where are some good places to get the Spa Facial scrub?? I would order it from Petedge, but I don't have enough things I need from there, and the shipping to my area is unbelievably high...almost not worth ordering from there.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588524
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree CherryBrooke is a wonderful place. But I also like the Show Dog Store. Here is the link...
http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...CFTcrFQodTXVQUQ

I love the Chris Christenson products along with the Coat Handlers products. The coat handlers tend to have left a tinge of lavandor on Skye's coat though. But he has one of those fine silk coats. Vicki on the other hand has a heavier coat and total different texture. And Coat Handlers does a great job on it. I will add one of the pictures I took the other night here for you. 










Good luck Lisa. If I can help you in any way let me know. You have my email address.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Where are some good places to get the Spa Facial scrub?? I would order it from Petedge, but I don't have enough things I need from there, and the shipping to my area is unbelievably high...almost not worth ordering from there.[/B]


Maggie one of our members here sells the facial scrub on her site. Here is the link........
http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefaul...&Thumbs=100

I hope that helps. If not PM her. Her username is LuvMyFurbaby and she will get you want you need. She is very helpful.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

> Not that I need this right now grrrrrr but I was wondering where y'all got your supplies from ? It sounds like you alot of the same things and I have never heard of these. I tried a shampoo and conditioner I bought online I loved it ... I cannot say what it was here I dont think . but it did work really really well. It was sort of pricey but I dont mind the cost if it works ! Gizzy wasnt as beautifully coated as the pictures I see of all your dogs here and from what I can tell was quite larger.....but he was still my lil scoopa doopa ! :walklikeanegyptian: :SM Rocks!:[/B]


Lisa,
I've used the Show Dog Store and they've been helpful but I think I'll try Cherrybrook next time
based on the recommendations of SM members - they are so smart! I like the Chris Chistenson
products too, especially their brush, which scratches less than the average pin brush (but they are
expensive).


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588514
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone used the Madam brushes? I have heard rave reviews on them and will be ordering myself and my handler one this week.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> Where are some good places to get the Spa Facial scrub?? I would order it from Petedge, but I don't have enough things I need from there, and the shipping to my area is unbelievably high...almost not worth ordering from there.[/B]


Petco carries the facial scrub.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Coat Handler shampoo/conditioner, fleece beds, toys - petedge.com
Crown Royale shampoo/conditioner, Midwest puppy pens, Varikennels, slicker brushes, All Systems Self Rinse - cherrybrook.com
stand dryer, grooming table, clippers, clipper blades - groomers.com
ex-pens, show site pens, floors and sunscreen covers - seabreezepetitepens.com
5 oz. and 10 oz. hanging coop cups - dog.com
Madan brushes, combs, band scissors, water bottles - Cindy Fern-King - [email protected]
topknot bands, wrapping papers, wrapping bands - laineeltd.com
show bows and show leads - The Finishing Touch - dog-bows.com
spray bottles, mixing bottles, topknot papers - Sally's Beauty Supply
washable pee pads - personallypaws.com
disposable pee pads - Sam's Club
collars, leashes, harnesses, dog food, cookies, dog food bowls, Le Bistro waterers - Petsmart
Champagne ringside table, donut dog beds, crate mats - Phil Champagne (at dog shows)

Hope this helps!

MaryH


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW y'all are AMAZING DID ANYONE EVER TELL YOU THAT :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Has anyone used the Madam brushes? I have heard rave reviews on them and will be ordering myself and my handler one this week.[/B]


I got my first Madan brush (black) more than 4 years ago and am still using it. Before that I was using All Systems brushes and replacing them about every 6 months. The Madan brushes glide through the coat, do not rip or tear it, and just never ever seem to break down. I finally broke down at last year's Specialty and bought 3 more (red, blue and pink)!

Cindy Fern-King, who is a member here, sells the Madan brushes at a price that cannot be beat. She can be reached by email at [email protected]. You will love these brushes!

MaryH


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Coat Handler shampoo/conditioner, fleece beds, toys - petedge.com
> Crown Royale shampoo/conditioner, Midwest puppy pens, Varikennels, slicker brushes, All Systems Self Rinse - cherrybrook.com
> stand dryer, grooming table, clippers, clipper blades - groomers.com
> ex-pens, show site pens, floors and sunscreen covers - seabreezepetitepens.com
> ...


Mary you are good. Have you ever used the Madan brushes. I am fixing to order a couple of them and wanted to get your views on them if you have. 

Thanks for all of the information. You are always a wealth of it. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588606
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is NOT the same facial scrub the one Petco carries is a knockoff.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did notice that, but Thanks! I discovered that a pet supply place here in town has it, so I will probably go there and save on the shipping.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I LOVE THE MADAN BRUSH. BACI'S HAIR GOES FROM SILKY TO A POOF IN THE BACK THIS BRUSH MADE ALL THE DIFFERENCE .PLUS ALL THE PINS ARE ROUNDED AT THE TIPS SO IT DOESN'T PULL OR HURT
GOT IT FROM CINDY FERN-KING


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The makers of Spa Facial scrub should sue Petco for putting their logo on a knockoff.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588660
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is NOT the same facial scrub the one Petco carries is a knockoff.
[/B][/QUOTE]
The makers of Spa Facial scrub should sue Petco for putting their logo on a knockoff.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah I thought the same thing because it does seem confusing but if you study them they are different. What get's you is the Spa and Facial together. Spa Lavish also carries the Tropiclean line and their new product Awapuhi White Shampoo is really really good.



[attachment=38057etco.jpg][attachment=38056:SpaFreshFacial.gif]
[attachment=38058:Tropi.jpg]


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I USE THE TROPCLEAN AS THE EVERY WEEK SHAMPOO .MY GROOMER SUGGESTED IT FOR BACI .AND ITS GOOD FOR HIS HAIR TYPE.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use Madan pin brushes. I never liked any of the CC pin brushes. I was using #1 All System, but I like the Madan brushes even more and, I have yet to replace mine in 6+ months. Its in great shape. Soda has a TON of coat and the Madan brush works right through it.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I get most of my supplies at www.needsndesires.com. A bunch of SM members order from them. Right now they are having a sale that isn't advertised on their web site.





20% discount Sale- June 5th to and including Sunday- June 15th.
www.needsndesires.com



Another GREAT Sale! Please use Promo Code #535 in the comment section on the shopping kart, when checking out. Remember to use your code, or we can not offer you the discount! This discount is for Subscribors and friends that they forward it to ONLY.
Sale prices are NOT listed on the site. We will deduct the 20% when we process your order. This sale is not for the entire website, just the selected items shown below.
Please forward this to your friends so they can join in on the savings!
Many thanks for your continued support of our website.
Sincerely
Sharman & Hans Jorgensen
Needs n' Desires Ltd.
www.needsndesires.com



The entire line of #1 All Systems! All Cindra Products
www.needsndesires.com


All of Chris Christensen-liquids, powders, shears, combs & strippers- EXCEPT all Brushes


www.needsndesires.com


Agri Mist Classic No Spill 
double sprayer Coarse & Fine Waterholes 
1/2 L. Size only Strippers 

www.needsndesires.com



Comfy Care Crate Fans Grooming Noose
small & medium Pawprint & Bone
(While Supplies last) Design
(while supplies last)
www.needsndesires.com



Puppy Pans 1 QT flat & round Bags on 
Both Sizes Buckets Board (Dispensers only)


www.needsndesires.com




42" Expens- Silver only (30% discount on these!)
WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

www.needsndesires.com







2 piece All Stainless Steel
Clamp Sets Dishes (wire & clamp)







Needs n' Desires ltd "Show dog Supplies"
Box 605 Porthill, Idaho 83853
United States
and
Box 64
Canyon, B.C. V0B 1C0 Canada
1-866-693-3319
[email protected] www.needsndesires.com




Cathy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Cathy, how are their shipping costs? Since they are in Canada and I'm in USA.......

It is always shipping costs that decides me who to buy from. :eek2_gelb2: (I know, weird sentence :brownbag: )


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Cathy, how are their shipping costs? Since they are in Canada and I'm in USA.......
> 
> It is always shipping costs that decides me who to buy from. :eek2_gelb2: (I know, weird sentence :brownbag: )[/B]



Their shipping cost are reasonable I have purchased from them also! Make sure you login to the US site.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> Cathy, how are their shipping costs? Since they are in Canada and I'm in USA.......
> 
> It is always shipping costs that decides me who to buy from. :eek2_gelb2: (I know, weird sentence :brownbag: )[/B]



Dee,

Shipping is reasonable. I think when they are sending to the US stuff is shipped from a US location.
As you put things in your basket you can keep track of shipping since it calculates it as you go along.


Cathy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=588770
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you mentioned them. Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------

